# Thank You Tippers



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

I wish there was a way to say thank you to the people that tip. It always amazes me that people that should tip do not, and people that you know can't tip, do tip. Tips seem to be getting more common for me lately and I'm very appreciative, because just driving with no tips isn't worth it. Getting $2.35 to have someone in my car is a no-go. I try to be selective about which trips I accept.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I took a trip to get my car from getting tires done. Had a lovely old lady drive me. She was sweet with a bubbly personality. She lived in the apartment complex just a block from mine. 

I typicslly dont tip when on my personal card but I liked her and her car was spotless, so I gave her a $5 in app. 

As i was standing waiting for my car keys, she walked into the shop and went up to me to thank me for the tip, giving me a hug. I was a bit taken back by it... The only thing in my head was how rare tips were if she took her time to come back to the shop to thank me!

As a driver in Altanta with my tipping tablets, I was tipped regularly. Weird to see how the other half lived, lol.


----------

